# Does anyone have talent make Tone2 Rayblaster sounds?



## JPQ (Jan 1, 2017)

Does anyone have talent make Tone2 Rayblaster sounds? looks very hard undertand.


----------



## HiEnergy (Jan 5, 2017)

I have a Rayblaster soundset on the backburner for ages. Will release this soon-ish.


----------

